# Hillside House



## kongzi (Jul 26, 2006)

http://local.live.com/default.aspx?v=2&cp=51.848027~1.120048&style=h&lvl=18

Link shows the house and the land that surrounds it. Been that way for at least 10 years, can recall visiting it late one night before I even knew about UE, there was a large hole in the floor behind the front door and drop to the basement. Not been back since but probably worth a look and some photos. If any one's local, do have a peak! Described as a 

"Hillside House, A large and semi-derelict Gothic Revival house built in 1858"


----------



## kongzi (Jul 27, 2006)

Update-a-rama.






Rear of the property backing onto large open scrub land /former garden.





Front right face.





Feature of some sort.





Nature doings its thang.





Despite much pressing the only thing going into motion was the supporting wall.





Chimmney stacks, of which there are a few.


Access is pretty easy, there are CCTV cameras along the front of the property, its doubtful these are actually working. Tall wodden wall along the front, mostly for show. Access is easy though. Unable to enter the building, looked pretty unsafe any way. More pictures taken, available on request 






And a shot of some corn for fun, there was alot of it behind the house!


----------



## Crisp Monster (Jul 27, 2006)

Lovely place, more pics if you have them?

Did you get any shots of the inside through windows etc? Place looks a bit funky, is it burned out or something?


----------



## kongzi (Jul 27, 2006)

Outbuilding, next to main building.





Another nice stack.





This was insde a utility room thats mostly destroyed.





The only exposed ground floor window.





Nice paint scheme.





First floor, rear.





Some kinda device in the ex-utility room, heater perhaps.


There you go, have some more  There was only one exposed ground floor window. Some ones had a poke at pulling it apart by the looks of it  , fairly recently. Behind it is alot of metal gause type material and what look like beams from the floor/roof above. It was raining on and off as I went round (despite the sun!) didn't want to try and clamber closer incase the camera got wet. No sign of fire damage, just neglect.

On a side note, the site is on the paranomaral database and said to be haunted by a few ghosts, I didn't see any, just a big owl sitting watching me.


----------



## Crisp Monster (Jul 28, 2006)

Some kinda device in the ex-utility room, heater perhaps.


That looks like a central heating burner at the front there, anyone agree?


----------



## kongzi (Jul 28, 2006)

I should imagine it is heating/water, looks that way. Heres a few more piccys.





I woke this poor fella up, whoops!















Theres something hanging from a noose in the window, not sure what.


----------



## Crisp Monster (Jul 28, 2006)

Toy rabbit?

I can see why you might not want to set foot inside there, but I bet it's really interesting. You said you went in 10 years ago or so; can you remember much about it?


----------



## kongzi (Jul 28, 2006)

Years ago the surrounding garden was very very over grown, there was barely a path to the front door (through some buggered security fencing), the door opened to a hole in the floor, alas, the torch light wasn't up to much and I recall shitting my pants quite alot and not hanging around to look. I think it was more to scare the girls we were with at the time..... Oh to be a teenager again  I might go back and attempt some indoor shots, but it might be easier said then done. The outside grounds have been cleared, I guess it was to survey the land as planning permission has been submitted a couple of times. 

The Essex council Buildings at Risk Register is worth a look if you are a local  

http://www.essexcc.gov.uk/vip8/ecc/ECCWebsite/dis/guc.jsp?channelOid=15274&guideOid=33045&guideContentOid=35493


----------



## Crisp Monster (Jul 28, 2006)

Not local, not even in the same country I'm afraid. Good to see the pics tho.

Speaking of teenage UE stuff, check out my first post on the "Ghost Stories" thread; might ring some bells.....


----------



## kongzi (Jul 29, 2006)

> Location: Scotchland



Ah yes! HA! Maybe some one from Essex will read this thread, seems to be just me and you for now


----------



## Ether (Jul 29, 2006)

The pictures are great!!

i'm look and definatly interested in going for a look inside if possible.


----------



## babesinthestable (Aug 7, 2006)

hi, born and bred essex girl (sadly desserted to suffolk in search of affordable housing - but would love to come back) and so love this house, despite at risk of falling down! is this house not listed and protected then??? any idea of an owner (s) ???? 

is it a secret , or can i know it's location, down this thursday till sunday, so some ue exploring could be on the cards! more pics????

also from tiptree area, on way through maldon to chelmsford, there's an empty house on the right hand side, at danbury, nice house, would love to buy and renovate, boarded up etc, i'll probably have a look at it this weekend, see if i can break in??? so may start my own thread! spare and spare batteries for battery thirsty digi cam!


----------



## kongzi (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi babes, 

the location of the house is here if you zoom out you can figure out where it is. Its just off the A133 to Clacton-On-Sea, pretty easy to find. Access is best made by driving down the near by "Church Lane" parking at the church and walking back up the lane to the side of the house grounds. Then its a matter of wandering through a ditch and some bushes/trees. The front road side of the property has a high well secured green boarding. The building is listed and also on the Essex county council buidlings at risk register. 

The property is in private hands and I think they wish to demolish and redevelop the land. It is Grade II listed. It can be found on a list of places here.


----------



## lorrainehuckle (Mar 1, 2008)

kongzi said:


> Update-a-rama.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this so called building onece belonged to my nan it was greatfun staying there as kidsany more info then email me please


----------



## lorrainehuckle (Mar 1, 2008)

The house that is the topic of this forum/conversation once belogned to my nan. And if i can be of any help to anybody that is intrested to find out any information about how it was 'back in the day' then please do not hesitate to reply back to this message.


----------



## reddwarf9 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi Lorraine, unfortunately none of the pic links seem to be working anymore but it sounds fascinating. Do you have any pics?

Cheers, Nick.


----------



## lorrainehuckle (Mar 2, 2008)

hiya try going on to this sight and seeing if the pics come up on here
http://notquitegone.moonfruit.com/#/hillsidehouse/4518037039
this is where we found pictures


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 2, 2008)

Ah, that's Lightbuoy's website...I Knew I'd seen it somewhere else. Thanks for that link, Lh. It's a gorgeous house. Is it still standing or have the developers moved in on it, do you know?

Cheers 
Wecome to Derelict Places, btw.


----------



## BigDvr6 (Mar 2, 2008)

what a cool place, must have fun and spooky growing up there though


----------



## reddwarf9 (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks for that Lorraine (and Lightbouy) what an amazing building, whilst it is great to see nature reclaiming the site back it does seem rather a shame that its been left to fall down, such a wonderful building in its prime.


----------



## kongzi (Jul 12, 2008)




----------



## smileysal (Jul 12, 2008)

Cheers Kongzi for reposting your pics of Hillside House. It certainly is a beautiful building. And Lorraine, we'd love to hear any of your memories of staying with your nan in this gorgeous house.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## djmartyc (Jul 25, 2008)

On a side note, the site is on the paranomaral database and said to be haunted by a few ghosts, I didn't see any, just a big owl sitting watching me.[/QUOTE]

here is a link with the ghost story's scroll down to weeley
http://www.paranormaldatabase.com/e...hp?pageNum_paradata=15&totalRows_paradata=387


----------



## NobodyGirl (Jul 26, 2008)

oh that place is preddy!!!


----------



## djmartyc (Jul 29, 2008)

hi all!!a few of us went here yesterday!it's now being developed on!it look's like the main building is still there but there's a big block of what looked like flat's right next to it!!shame would have liked a wonder round this place!!!!


----------



## Alir147 (Aug 2, 2008)

nice one!  just semi-derelict you say?


----------

